# Win a lighted Kindle cover, and your pick of AmazonEncore books



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Happy New Year, Kindlers! Let's start the year right, with a giveaway courtesy of the good folks at AmazonEncore.

We want to give you your choice of an AmazonEncore book, plus a lighted Kindle cover. Thanks to AmazonEncore for sponsoring this giveaway!

To enter, just reply to this thread, and tell us two things:


the AmazonEncore book you would most like to read, and why (check them out here!)
your preferred color of Kindle lighted case

On January 8th, we'll randomly select a winner to receive the cover as well as their desired Encore book. Good luck, good people!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

1.  The First Assassin, coz it sounds like a good historical novel.

2.  Red


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

I like the sound of "AWOL on the Appalachian Trail" (David Miller), and a black case. Assuming once again, of course, that if I'm lucky you can get these goodies across the Atlantic to me in the UK.

Thanks!


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Harvey, maybe a second time is a charm for me. I choose the green cover and *Faking It * by Elisa Lorello


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Tripp, I really enjoyed Faking It - that's an excellent choice! 

For me, I would choose Elizabeth Street by Laurie Fabiano - my grandfather immigrated here and I'm fascinated by stories of families who came here in the early 1900's and try to make new lives for themselves.  It looks like a really fabulous book to read.

For the cover, I would choose the Red one.


----------



## karichelle (Dec 28, 2010)

I also think "AWOL on the Appalachian Trail" sounds interesting...I know I would never be able to do something like that, so to experience it through someone else's eyes would be really cool. I grew up along the trail, actually.

My preferred color of case would be blue.


----------



## Kindle Convert (Nov 8, 2008)

1. Greyhound

2. Orange


----------



## Shawna (Feb 25, 2009)

I would love to read:

Silent Tears: A Journey Of Hope In A Chinese Orphanage

It sounds hard to read - disturbing and inspiring.  Just what I love.

As far as a cover, pink please!


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

I'll try my luck by choosing:

"AWOL on the Appalachian Trail"

I've hiked the John Muir Trail and other sections of the Pacific Crest Trail.

Checking out colors now....Well, chocolate might be my favorite food, so Chocolate, it is.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

1. Easily Amused by Karen McQuestion- have heard a lot of good things about her writings and I loved Life on Hold!

2. apple green

Thanks for the contest!

Melissa


----------



## shellyrat (Dec 24, 2010)

awol on the appalacian trail by david miller. always wanted to hike the trail
Black kindle lighted cover.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

1.  The Berry Bible

2.  basic Black


----------



## Strapped-4-Cache (Dec 1, 2010)

Ooo!  Ooo!  Me!  Me!

I thought I wanted "Silent Tears" until I realized we already had it.  Instead, I'd like "AWOL on the Appalachian Trail"

Still like the black cover.  

Thank you to AmazonEncore for the donation.

  - Mark


----------



## pattyaz (Dec 29, 2009)

I would love to receive "Ordinary World" from Amazon Encore.  I already read "Faking It" and really enjoyed it - would love to read the sequel.

I would like the pink Amazon lighted cover.

Thanks so much for the fun contests!!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

1. Elizabeth Street - Looks interesting.  It's about Italian immigrants that came over about the same time my Great-Grandparents did.  Looks like some   of the story lines are similar to their life and experiences.

2. Black.


----------



## Kelly (Michigan) (Dec 29, 2009)

1.  Legacy by Cayla Kluver - I'm fascinated by stories of families who arrange marriages, why they do it and seeing if they do/don't turn out. 

2.  I would love to have a Burgundy Red Lighted Cover


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

1. I'm interested in Crossing - I like "outsider" fiction
2. I'd choose the red cover

Thanks!


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

1) AWOL on the Appalachain Trail
2) Black


----------



## immadismom (Dec 23, 2010)

I would love to read "Faking It".  It sounds like a great "get my mind off my own problems" book!

And I love the Apple Green cover!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't even know if I'm eligible, but I think Elizabeth Street looks good. . .I think it's even already on my wish list but I just haven't gotten around to it yet. 

I have a red cover so for a second I think I'd like the blue.


----------



## Jaberwocky (Sep 4, 2010)

1. Silent Tears - reading about real life journeys that aren't necesarily within my normal comfort zone makes me appreicate the little things in
life so much more. Plus I think CASA is an excellent organization.

2. Red


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

I want to read The Scattered Life by Karen. First cause she's a KB member and second because I've been wanting to try one of her books.

And I want the apple green cover


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

AWOL on the Appalachian Trail and Black Case.


----------



## KathyY (Dec 31, 2009)

How to Succeed at Aging Without Really Dying is the book I would choose. It sounds like a fun read and as I am now 62 I guess I need it.
Blue would be my color choice.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

The First Assassin and a red cover.


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

1.  I would love the book Greyhound by Steffan Piper.  This book has been on my future to read list for quite a while and sounds interesting.

2. Burnt Orange cover

Thanks for the contest!


----------



## Phil75070 (Dec 30, 2009)

1. "They Never Die Quietly" as I am a big fan of thrillers and am in search of new authors who specialize in that genre.

2. Burnt Orange

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## JeanThree (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks for another contest

I would like Silent Tears and a red cover if I win.


----------



## kadenus (Dec 12, 2010)

"They Never Die Quietly"
and Brown Case. Thanks.


----------



## deppeler (Dec 29, 2010)

I would like as my first book on my new Kindle arriving Wednesday:

Mercury Falls

And as a cover which I did not order:

Red

thank you!


----------



## VondaZ (Apr 21, 2009)

_The Grove_, because it sounds creepy yet interesting - although maybe a little too dark for me, but I would like to give it a try.

Black cover.

Thanks!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

1. Faking it....because it sounds decent and I already have most of the others...
2. Red


----------



## JUNEBUG5 (May 6, 2009)

Thx for the great contest!! 

1.) The Grove, because it sounds creepy!! Love scary books!
2.) Hot Pink cover

[edited/modified post: cuz forgot to add reason why on bk choice].


----------



## maralbil (Dec 29, 2010)

1. Silent tears

2.  Blue


----------



## kindleangel9876 (Jan 1, 2011)

1.) Silent Tears: A Journey Of Hope In A Chinese Orphanage because it sounds like a sad but moving story and...
2.) The Pink Cover 

Thanks for the contest


----------



## sleepy6553 (Nov 21, 2010)

1. How to Succeed at Aging Without Really Dying because I love the title. I'm getting up there and I can relate with the subject and love to laugh at myself. This is someone who downloaded the entire 200 page Kindle User's Guide and promptly went to Office Depot to print it out!

2. Green cover would be great!

Christine


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

I would like to read: The Last Block in Harlem by Christopher Herz because it sounds interesting.
I would love the burgundy red cover.     (But I never win anything, sigh!)


----------



## BrendaW (Dec 10, 2010)

1. Silent Tears
2. Red


----------



## heatherc806 (Dec 28, 2010)

1. Easily Amused by Karen McQuestion - it just seems like a fun read!
2. Hot Pink


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

1.  Faking It ... sounds like a good read!  The Grove sounds awesome but since I already downloaded it last week I don't need that one 

2.  Tough choice but the Burnt Orange appeals to me 

Thank you.


----------



## Grumbledook (Jan 1, 2011)

Mercury Falls, was the one that most fits my interests

Black Cover


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

I would read "AWOL on the Appalachian Trail" with my pretty pink cover!


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks KB and AmazonEncore for a great contest

1.  The Last Block in Harlem
2.  Orange lighted cover

Good Luck all!


----------



## seathingie (Dec 26, 2010)

I'd choose the orange over if I won.  The Encore Book I'd like is The Berry Bible because I love all kinds of berries and would like to include them more frequently in my meals.


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm going to be very original here:
AWOL on the Appalachian Trail (because doing a through hike was one of my dreams when I was younger)
Black


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

MetaGames, not sure why I picked it, was looking for something romance which I normally read, but couldn't find anything so I am picking this  

Brown cover


----------



## flutterby (Aug 11, 2010)

I'd choose _A Scattered Life_ by Karen McQuestion because the description of the book caught my attention more than the others. It sounds like a nice fun book to mix in with the other books that I have to read for classes this quarter.

Black cover.


----------



## Tabby (Oct 7, 2009)

The Grove

Burnt Orange


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

title A Wish After Midnight
 by by Zetta Elliott and a red cover.

I like time travel.
sylvia


----------



## katkruz (Apr 22, 2010)

The book I would choose would be Easily Amused.  It’s on my list of books I want to read and also on my wish list.   

I would love to win the red cover.

Thank you!!!


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Cool!  A second chance!  Awesome and thanks AmazonEncore for the chance!

I would love to read Cruel Harvest by Paul Reid.  I was looking at it just the other day, actually!  

Oh and a Green Cover!!

It was cool to go through the listing and see several books I've already read or already picked up on Amazon Encore now!  Total of 5 books, with 4 of them read and 1 in the TBR list!  All of them Wonderful!  Very excited for their Authors!


----------



## biology guy (Jan 1, 2011)

*AWOL on the Appalachian Trail *sounds amazing! And I love orange! thanks!!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Harvey, I would like:

And the elegant Black cover.


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

I choose Faking it by Elisa Lorello and the pink cover.
Here is hoping


----------



## Treverend (Dec 21, 2010)

Black please! And Mercury Falls by Robert Kroese, I like the story behind it.


----------



## blefever (Jul 29, 2010)

The First Assassin (I love history, and this sounds interesting).
Red, please.
Thank you.
Bob


----------



## Kindle-lite (Apr 9, 2009)

*Elizabeth Street *.... black please and thank you!


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Final Price by J. Gregory Smith is my choice of books and I really like that red cover. No chance of leaving that cover behind accidentally with it being as bright as it is.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Happy New Year to all, and thanks to AmazonEncore for another chance at a lighted cover.

I would like the Blue cover, and for a book, Faking It by Elisa Lorello


----------



## Shellybean (Apr 22, 2009)

I would love to read Page from a Tennessee Journal and if it comes in blue then I always get blue so I would love a blue cover.


----------



## Panjo (Dec 21, 2008)

I would like "An Awesome Book of Thanks" because it's the new year and one of my goals is to pass on gratitude to my children and help them experience joy and thankfulness in everyday things. It can be hard finding books for both kids and adults in Kindle version and this one looks wonderful. 

I would pick an orange lighted case.


----------



## april31099 (Dec 30, 2010)

The Berry Bible because I love anything to do with cooking!

I like the red cover!  

Thank you!


----------



## MoyJoy (Aug 24, 2010)

Catcher Caught!!!  I might be one of the few people in the world who has never read Catcher in the Rye.  I have it on my Kindle now too and I just can't get into it!  And get this... A/P English in high school... Majored in English in college... still no Catcher in the Rye.  LOL!

Also Black... I'm a New Yawker.  What would you expect?


----------



## Samantha (Jul 16, 2010)

1. Faking It by Elisa Lorello. The description just appeals to me

2. Blue


----------



## Hippie2MARS (Sep 3, 2010)

Great contest!
If I were lucky enough to win, I'd like an apple green cover and this book:


Page from a Tennessee Journal


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I would like to read: Silent Tears: A Journey Of Hope In A Chinese Orphanage

And I would like to have the hot pink cover.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

1.  Perfect on Paper: The (Mis)Adventures of Waverly Bryson - it sounds like a fun book.

2.  Blue


----------



## Lilith (Dec 25, 2010)

Yay, another contest!  
I'd like to read "A Scattered Life" and my cover color choice would be blue (1st choice) or green (2nd choice). 
Thanks, AmazonEncore!


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

I would like to read Herb 'n' Lorna - the "erotic arts and crafts" have me intrigued and I enjoy a good quirky love story!

As for the cover - apple green please (I already have a skin picked out to match it)

Danke!


----------



## stanghla (May 16, 2010)

Soooo exciting, another contest.  I think I would most like to read "A Wish After Midnight" by Zetta Elliott. I would love to have the green Amazon cover for my new Kindle.
Thanks again


----------



## katy32 (Dec 20, 2010)

A Scattered life.  The description just struck me as a must read

I'd be THRILLED to have any lighted cover, but love the green, red, and black the best.  

Good luck everyone!


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

AmazonEncore book: The Last Block in Harlem because I heard about it on NPR and am interested in reading it.

Lighted Pink cover.

Thanks for the chance, and for thinking of us.


----------



## Vicki66 (Dec 28, 2010)

Easily Amused - seems like it would be a easy-read, something different than what I am use to.

I would choose the slate blue cover


----------



## DonWood (Oct 7, 2010)

My pick is the First Assassin.  This is of interest to me since I lived in Clinton, Md from the time I was thirteen until after I graduated from Surrattsville High School in 1958.  Clinton was originally named Surrattsville, but after Mary Surratt was found to be involved in the assassination of President Lincoln, the name was changed to Robeysville and then in 1879 was renamed Clinton. 

When I was about 13 I lived, with my parents, for a short time with an older gentleman who rented part of his house, whose doctor had been Doctor Samuel Mudd, the physician who was convicted and imprisoned for aiding and conspiring with John Wilkes Booth.

The original town founded in the 1770s was named Surratt's Villa and was a crossroads with just a couple of buildings.  The main building served as the Post Office and an inn and was the residence of Mary Surratt who was a widow.

On 14 and 15 April 1865, John Wilkes Booth stopped by the Surrattsville tavern to pick up weapons and supplies. The U.S. Government alleged that Mrs. Surratt had gone there earlier with these supplies, and was in collusion with the conspirators, one of whom was her son, John Surratt. Because she was found guilty of complicity in the Lincoln assassination, Mary Surratt was hanged at the Capitol Prison in Washington D.C., on 7 July 1865.  The local high school, however, retained the name of Surrattsville. where I graduated.

If I am fortunate enough to win, I would like a black cover.

Don Wood


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

A Wish After Midnight, and a black cover


----------



## NeroAZ (Aug 27, 2010)

Blue Cover

Strings Attached (sounds interesting)


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

My pick is How to Succeed at Aging Without Really Dying.  I would like to read something light and entertaining and this book sounds like it would be both of those.

Color- Steel Blue


----------



## aleo811 (Dec 27, 2010)

1. The Grove

2. Red

Thanks for another contest!
Amanda


----------



## KellyO (Dec 30, 2010)

Wow, thanks for another contest! 

I've hiked pieces of the Appalachian Trail, including a short segment yesterday, and would really enjoy reading an account of someone who has successfully done the whole thing. So, I vote for AWOL on the Appalachian Trail, and a green cover.


----------



## thorn (Mar 15, 2009)

too cool.

AWOL on the Appalachian Trail

and

Blue Cover


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

AWOL on the Appalachian Trail & Pink Cover
Thanks!!!!!


----------



## MissERG (Jun 9, 2010)

Greyhound.  I came across it a long time ago, and forgot what it was called, and now re-found it to get this time. 

Oh, and a pink cover would be nice.


----------



## Kikuri (Dec 29, 2010)

Brown cover, and The First Assassin, because it sounds historical? : )

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Fiddi (Dec 11, 2010)

The Grove and a black cover!


----------



## harry0 (Dec 29, 2010)

Black-Greyhound
Thanks


----------



## bkbabe (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks for another contest! 

1. They Never Die Quietly because I love mysteries/thrillers!

2. Red lighted cover please


----------



## Sendie (Dec 3, 2009)

1. They Never Die Quietly because it sounds like a good mystery/cop story that both my husband and I would like to read
2. Pink, I've been wanting one of these covers but haven't had the money to spare


----------



## LindaKindle (Jan 2, 2011)

1. I would like to read: Silent Tears: A Journey Of Hope In A Chinese Orphanage, because it looks like an inspirational book.
2. red


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

1. A Wish after Midnight,  because it has one of my favourite things - time travel 

2. Blue cover


----------



## fastdogs (Jun 12, 2009)

1. silent tears- this looks like the type of book I'd like. I've read quite a few of these, and have several more waiting to be read on my kindle- this is one I don't have.
2. The green one

thanks
vickie


----------



## deb7663 (Dec 30, 2010)

If I should win I would like the blue cover. A Wish After Midnight sounds like a very interesting book that I would enjoy. Thank You.


----------



## rh41 (Dec 27, 2010)

1. Elizabeth Street

2. Black Cover

Thank you for this giveaway!


----------



## mareyeka (Sep 21, 2010)

1- Greyhound is on my wishlist. I was originally drawn to the title because I have had greyhounds (the dogs) in my life and they are incredible animals. But the premise of the story is particularly interesting, even if it is about the bus line and not the dog breed.  

2- The burgundy because it's such a rich color.

thanks for this opportunity.


----------



## Krink (Jun 18, 2009)

1. Shaken

2. Black


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

I've been wanting to read The First Assassin 
and it would probably read better in an apple green cover


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

AWOL on the Appalachian Trail- have hiked parts of it in the past and greatly admire anyone who does the whole thing.

Chocolate cover

Lynn L


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

1. Mercury Falls - Robert Kroese 

I've been putting off reading it for far too long. I read his collection of blog posts, The Force is Middling in This One, and laughed the whole way through it. 

2. Steel Blue. I like blue. And Steel.


----------



## dbpowell (Dec 21, 2010)

1. Final Price
2. Tan


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

1. Elizabeth Street
2. Green cover


----------



## sergirl (Oct 31, 2008)

1) A King of Infinite Space by Tyler Dilts- I really enjoy crime/mystery/thrillers and this looks like a really good read from the reviews. 

2) Pink cover.


----------



## RaggedyMoe (Dec 1, 2010)

Ok, I will give it a try, Toys, by James Patterson. And a pretty RED cover!

Thanks
Maureen


----------



## rovingoz (Oct 19, 2010)

I'd love to read 'AWOL on the Appalachian Trail'.  I want to hear David Miller's story of how he realised his job wasn't the be all and end all to a happy life.  How brave he was (and his family for supporting him) to make the decision to do the Trail.  The reviews are fantastic.

I'd like a Burnt Orange Kindle cover.

Kym


----------



## Bodie (Jan 2, 2011)

1.AWOL on the Appalachian Trail.   This is a GREAT book!!!!!!

2.green


----------



## pattijean (Aug 10, 2010)

I was sorely tempted by the book on farts, but if I win, I'd like the book Ordinary world.

I would love the red cover.

PAt


----------



## tilly3325 (Dec 27, 2010)

I am still waiting to receive my kindle and am beyond excited! A book that I have never read but intend to as soon as my kindle arrives is Catcher in the Rye and so I think I will choose CATCHER, CAUGHT if I was fortunate enough to win and am eligible being from UK.  Also, when ordering my kindle I also ordered a cover and it wasn't until after that I came upon these forums that I know wish I had waited as I think i would have ordered the lighted one instead had I read a bit more first, and on that note I will say BLACK please, phew sorry about the waffling.


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

Page from a Tennessee Journal sounds interestig and different from what I normally read. I would love a blue lighted cover!


----------



## JenniB (Dec 30, 2010)

Easily Amused and I would love a red cover.


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

My entry is:

- Easily Amused by Karen McQuestion
- Orange case


----------



## wolfiehowl (Jul 11, 2010)

1. They never die quietly
2. The green cover


----------



## violingal13 (Dec 12, 2010)

- _Legacy_ by Cayla Kluver, because I love medieval fantasy! And because the book was already on my list of ones to check out 
- the blue cover


----------



## Tubbytoes (Oct 8, 2010)

1) Silent Tears: A Journey Of Hope In A Chinese Orphanage
Reason: After reading the reviews and descriptions of the books, this book is the one I was drawn to. I will be purchasing this book even if I do not win it from here. *Adds to wishlist*

2) As for the color of the cover I would pick, hot pink!


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

Wow, I love the idea of the Amazon Encore program to help bring more attention to "exceptional, overlooked books"!!!

I'd love to win a copy of _A Scattered Life_ by Karen McQuestion. I've been wanting to read some of her books for a while!

And I'd choose a PINK cover!!


----------



## faithxmarie (Dec 31, 2010)

I think that Easily Amused looks like a very cute read.  I am a huge fan of romance and chick lit and this seems to be a cross between the two.

And I would love the Pink Kindle cover. =)  So cute!


----------



## s0nicfreak (Jun 10, 2010)

The Berry Bible, because I would like to see some cool ways to use berries
I would like a non-leather blue cover of equal or lesser value if that is possible?


----------



## Emmalita (Feb 24, 2009)

Elizabeth Street because of the Italians coming to America story and I would love to have a pink cover.


----------



## MDB (Dec 31, 2010)

1) Perfect On Paper
2) Red


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

*The Last Block in Harlem *by Christopher Herz looks interesting and relevant to recent changes up there. I would have picked Elizabeth Street, but I already have it. 

If I'm picked, I'd like the *red* kindle cover.


----------



## employedslacker (Jan 3, 2011)

First off this board is really cool! I just bought a kindle yesterday!!

First Assassin - I love history and although this is fiction, it sounds like a really good book!

Pink Cover


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

I have had A Scattered Life on my wishlist for a good while now, I have been waiting til I have a little extra cash to finally buy it! I have been living off of free books (the oldies, but goodies) for a while now.  I read Easily Amused about 2 months ago, and I think Karen McQuestion has a knack for pulling you into the book with the characters. 

My choice would definitely be:
A Scattered Life - Karen McQuestion

And:
An Apple Green cover: so I stop losing my kindle in my house!


----------



## lila (Jan 3, 2010)

1. Silent Tears because I just got to visit China for the first time (briefly)
2. Blue


----------



## sadievan (Dec 21, 2010)

1.  Easily Amused by Karen McQuestion - I like romantic comedies
2.  Green

Carol


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

1. The Summer Son (So many good ones but I've read or have quite a few of them already) and of the ones I don't have already and then of those that sound interesting, this also is higher priced..  

2.  Blue Case.

Thanks, Harvey!!

Silent Tears was a good one!

And those who like Faking It.. the sequel is on this list..Ordinary World.  Just a heads up.


----------



## musclehead (Dec 29, 2010)

AWOL on the Appalachian Trail, please, in a black cover!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Easily Amused by Karen McQuestion

Blue Cover Please!!


----------



## lorraineya (Aug 24, 2009)

AWOL on the Appalachian Trail!  I am an avid hiker and backpacker. I love adventure stories of people doing what they love in the outdoors. I'd also like one of those beautiful Green covers for my K3. Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

I choose the Blue cover and _Faking It_ by Elisa Lorello


----------



## BrianT (Dec 30, 2010)

"AWOL on the Appalachian Trail"  I would love to one day do a "Great Adventure".  This seems like the book to read!

I would like a Blue cover.


----------



## GutterPoet (Jan 3, 2011)

I would love to read "AWOL on the Appalachian Trail" as the subject pertains to something I have dreamed of doing myself.

If I were to win, I would like the Burnt Orange cover.
Thanks!


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I'd like to read Easily Amused. I tried the sample, and I have been meaning to get it.
I also like the red cover. 
Thanks for the great contest.


----------



## Crystalmes (Jan 28, 2010)

A Scattered Life by Karen McQuestion because I often feel I have a scattered life! haha

and I think Pink...


----------



## nosibakoa (Dec 29, 2010)

I like the book "A Wish After Midninght".  Looks like an amazing book based on the readers' reviews.

.. and I choose the Black cover.


----------



## Historicalkindle (Jan 2, 2011)

Elizabeth  Street 
red


----------



## Ephany (Mar 9, 2009)

An Awesome Book of Thanks by Dallas Clayton because it looks fun and whimsical and a red cover would be great!


----------



## Newfer (Dec 27, 2010)

Regarding Ducks and Universes and a red cover.  Gotta love the sci-fi


----------



## skeeterman10 (Feb 26, 2009)

They never die qiuietly, sounds like a good thriller, send mine in burnt orange please!


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

Wow! So many of the books are tempting.  Since I have to make a choice, I'll choose "Faking It" by Elisa Lorello - because the choices her character makes would be so unlike me/mine.  Who knows....after reading it maybe I'll take more chances?? ....That could be a good thing or a bad thing.

As for the Kindle cover, why not be bold like the character in "Faking It" and choose Burgundy Red.

Even if I don't win - thanks for introducing me to AmazonEncore books.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

black case and Nickel Plated


----------



## Piper (Jan 4, 2011)

1. A Cruel Harvest: it looks interesting as heck, both with the Irish setting and the pirates. And Maeve Binchy is a favourite author, and her review makes me really want to give it a look!

2. Green! My favourite colour ever is green!


----------



## Whidbeyislandgirl (Apr 19, 2009)

Strings Attached, looks interesting based on the reviews and author interview.

Green cover please!


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Faking It and the green cover.


----------



## DCLogan (Feb 10, 2009)

I'd like Regarding Ducks and Universes, and the green cover.  Thanks!


----------



## matt0177 (Jan 4, 2011)

Get Real and the green cover


----------



## Jcas (Sep 3, 2010)

Silent Tears because it sounds a very moving book, and a nice black cover  ...


----------



## casseymarie74 (Dec 21, 2010)

Silent Tears: A Journey Of Hope In A Chinese Orphanage - sounds like a really good book...I have put it on my wishlist, incase I don't win. 

Pink cover!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

1.  The First Assassin by John J. Miller looks good to me because I love anything to do with Lincoln or the Civil War.
2.  I like the red cover


----------



## Soybomb (Dec 31, 2010)

I would like a black cover and AWOL on the Appalachian Trail looks worth a shot


----------



## MissNettaboo (Jan 4, 2011)

Strings attached, because even though I am not gay, I have struggle with trying to figure out who I am in in the midst of everyone else's expectations...

Apple Green!


----------



## AnThem (Dec 28, 2010)

I'd take _An Awesome Book of Thanks!_ with a brown cover.


----------



## Erik (Jan 4, 2011)

_Regarding Ducks and Universes_ by Neve Maslakovic

Blue


----------



## enwood (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm thinking about "They Never Die Quietly" by D. M. Annechino.  I really like thrillers and this one sounds like a doozey.  As far as covers, green please!


----------



## YorkieMom (Sep 28, 2010)

1. I would pick "How to Succeed at Aging Without Really Dying" Let's face it any humor and tips on aging and getting along in the world today is most welcome.  

2. I would like the Blue cover, please.

Thank you.


----------



## makabe (Jan 2, 2011)

I love to read Silent Tears: A Journey Of Hope In A Chinese Orphanage. I have two children adopted from South Korea and have a great interest in books about the adoption process/experience.

I also love the case in apple green!


----------



## Gleep (Nov 1, 2010)

1. I would choose Faking It by Elisa Lorello.
2. The Apple Green cover .

Thanks!


----------



## *Flower* (Mar 2, 2009)

Silent Tears: A Journey Of Hope In A Chinese Orphanage
Because I think that it's a book that begs you to stand up and get involved.

Blue please- and thanks so much for starting the New Year off right!!


----------



## JaneD (May 11, 2010)

The Berry Bible - because I love berries, and wouldn't mind recipes for more ways to enjoy them.

A Blue Cover, please!


----------



## Dayfrost (Jan 11, 2009)

easily amused ==loved the title  and camel!


----------



## woodkrafter (Dec 12, 2010)

1. The First Assassin (sounds like a good mystery/historical story)
2. Blue (for my wife's Kindle 3)

Thanks!


----------



## puglover333 (Oct 23, 2009)

I'd like to read "An Awesome Book of Thanks" because I love the way kids see the world.

I'd like the red cover.


----------



## sciencewhiz (Jul 25, 2010)

The First Assassin

Black


----------



## TDSChristy (Jan 3, 2011)

Oohhhh a give away.  

I would like to read Easily Amused  by Karen McQuestion - Lola sounds interesting.

And a nice red cover to protect my new Kindle would be very nice.


----------



## roa71 (Jan 28, 2009)

First Assassin (love historical novels)

Color:  Red


----------



## gentlespirit512 (Apr 23, 2010)

I'd love to read Silent Tears by Kay Bratt because the description of the story and the pictures of the children simply broke my heart. And I think I'd like a blue cover.


----------



## beachgrl (Nov 10, 2008)

I'd love a red one and Silent Tears is my book choice. Thanks, it's always fun to join a contest!


----------



## Tarstt (Dec 18, 2010)

I think I'm going with A Scattered Life as my book choice and my cover choice would be the pink cover.  

Tarstt


----------



## jeremyisweary (Jan 5, 2011)

1. I'd choose _The Summer Son_ by Craig Lancaster. It sounds interesting, and I'm going through a similar situation myself. 
2. I love to win the *blue* cover.


----------



## tomatogirl (Aug 27, 2010)

Regarding Ducks and Universes, for the Sci-Fi/mystery element, AND a funny title

apple green!


----------



## Katelynne (Dec 30, 2010)

1) Perfect on Paper

2) Green

Thanks for doing these giveaways!


----------



## Lindseybird (Jan 5, 2011)

The Grove sounds like a nice addition to my new Kindle, I like dark and mysterious! The green cover would be great too!


----------



## sunwriter (Jan 5, 2011)

1) Strings Attached because it looks like an interesting book

2) Blue =)


----------



## char (Jan 22, 2009)

1.  I would pick "They Never Die Quietly",  I seem to be in the mood for a good thriller and
2.  Apple Green, please.


----------



## amytug77 (Jan 5, 2011)

Greyhound

Red cover


----------



## Elizabeth Brown (Sep 20, 2010)

1. I would love A Scattered Life as a paperback edition ~ it was the first eBook I read on my Kindle. If I misunderstood and the giveaway is for a Kindle edition, I would love to win a copy of Faking It, as it's been on my TBR list for some time!

2. Burnt Orange, please!

Thanks for this wonderful giveaway!
Elizabeth


----------



## Chewbooka (Jan 5, 2011)

1.  Russell Wiley Is Out to Lunch

2.  Black


----------



## busyozmum (Dec 25, 2010)

1. I would like to read "Page from a Tennessee Journal".
2. My preferred colour of cover is red.

Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## gcnorth (Jan 5, 2011)

1.  The King of Infinite Space - like detective novels.

2.  Chocolate - I'm a chocoholic!


----------



## flannabanana (Jan 5, 2011)

1. "Regarding Ducks and Universes" because I am a huge sucker for sci-fi and especially multiple universes!
2. Apple Green

Loving my Kindle for two years now. I could use a new case

Thanks for the awesome contest!


----------



## RachelT (Dec 28, 2010)

Faking It by Elisa Lorello because the description caught my interest.  I would have to go for the red cover.


----------



## SGracie (Jan 6, 2011)

1. The Last Block In Harlem ..My mother was raised in nyc

2. Red..to show off my new Kindle


----------



## pirate jen (Dec 27, 2010)

I'd go with "Regarding Ducks and Universes", sounds like amusing but interesting juxtapositions-maybe like Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy?  And a classic black cover.


----------



## screwballl (Jan 4, 2011)

1. Regarding Ducks and Universes by Neve Maslakovic 
2. plain black/charcoal


----------



## rlrho (Mar 24, 2009)

1.  A Wish After Midnight 
2. Apple Green


----------



## Deb G (Jan 18, 2009)

"sweet farts: rippin it old school" ---- why do i want to read it?  Cause i love the title and it sounds hilarious!  And the lime green cover, please!


----------



## ReneAZ (Jan 1, 2011)

I picked "Regarding Ducks and Universes" - first because the title intrigued me, and second, because I always like alternate universe stories.

For the cover - I like the apple green!  


Rene


----------



## 357mag (Nov 4, 2010)

I like "The Last Block in Harlem" by Christopher Herz because I live in Harlem from 1952-1968.

I also like the burgundy red cover.


----------



## tbrowne (Sep 5, 2010)

Book:  The Crusades by Thomas Asbridge
Why:  I find that period in history most interesting and Asbridge give points of view and historical facts from both the Muslam and the Christian view points.

Color:  Chocolate Brown


----------



## Wandering Wastrel (Jan 6, 2011)

Okay, this finally got me to register.  

1) Nickel Plated.  It sounds like one of those books that will keep me up past my bedtime, not wanting to stop until I reach the end, even though I have to get up and go to work in the morning.

2) Chocolate Brown.


----------



## pooka (Jul 31, 2009)

I'd love to read Crossing. Looks like a book I wouldn't be able to put down. 

And my favorite cover? Red, of course!


----------



## bjazman (Aug 1, 2009)

1.  King of Infinite Space 

2.  Black cover


fyi, i have Mercury Falls and enjoyed that one.  

thx!
b


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Nickel Plated and a red cover, please!


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

I'd pick:

"They Never Die Quietly" by Daniel M. Annechino

And a green cover. I usually pick blue, but the green looks nice and bright!


----------



## speedlever (Nov 23, 2010)

In all honesty, I didn't see anything in that listing that really caught my eye. (but I can pick out something if pressed to do so!)

I'd still take a black lighted cover if I were to win!


----------



## Cdel (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi!
My book choice would be "Silent Tears: A Journey of Hope in a Chinese Orphanage" http://www.amazon.com/Silent-Tears-Journey-Chinese-Orphanage/dp/0982555008/ref=br_lf_m_1000373401_1_21_ttl?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&s=books&pf_rd_p=1276317122&pf_rd_s=center-3&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_i=1000373401&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1MGRTVRS68684335VEN7

My preferred color cover would be blue.


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

My book choice would be "Strings Attached" because it looks like it would be funny and one of my cats just died, while I was in the middle of reading a book about the holocaust (Skeletons at the Feast) and so I need something upbeat.

I like the apple green cover.


----------



## Drath (Dec 20, 2009)

My book choice would be "The First Assassin".  Being from IL, I have always been fascinated by Abe Lincoln and his history.  I think it would be a great read.  

I would like a black cover.


----------



## Pinworms (Oct 20, 2010)

1.  Regarding Ducks and Universes- I love stories about parallel universes and other dimensions.

2.  Black


----------



## namlot (Nov 18, 2010)

My choice of book would be 

Final Price

and the colour of the cover 

Blue

Thanks for a great competition


----------



## fadedrainbows (Dec 20, 2010)

1. I would love to read _A Scattered Life_

2. And for the color? *Pink!* My favorite! 

And, I can't wait to see this feature implemented.


----------



## unknown2cherubim (Sep 10, 2010)

Too weird. I thought I'd already entered this. I would be grateful for an apple green lighted cover and just as grateful to receive _The Summer Son_ by Craig Lancaster.

It looks like a great combo of family drama and adventure story.


----------



## Erick Flaig (Oct 25, 2010)

Regarding Ducks and Universes, 
the title is a hoot, but I'm too cheap to buy;
And for the other prize I ask
A gray cover to match this depressing winter sky.


----------



## cyberspastic (Dec 23, 2009)

The First Assassin

Black cover


----------



## SHydroxide (Jan 6, 2011)

I would most like to read _Final Price_ by J. Gregory Smith. The concept sounds intriguing, especially the dual viewpoints.
I would prefer chocolate brown.

Thanks very much!


----------



## RaggedyMoe (Dec 1, 2010)

ok, I would like a copy of Toys by Mr. patterson, and a Red cover


----------



## martjm (Jan 7, 2011)

AWOL on the Appalachian Trail [Paperback]
Steel blue lighted cover would be really neat to win. I am having a hard time justifying paying that much for a cover.


----------



## AngelaH110 (May 23, 2010)

The book I find most interesting is The Scattered Life By Kanren McQuestion.
The storyline interested me as I am a fan of Alice Munro and Jodi Piccoult. I also noticed that the author has written several others and if I really like her style I can read more. 
I like the black book cover, goes with the graphite Kindle.


----------



## Spikel (Jan 7, 2011)

Hello, I might as well use my first post here, I've been lurking awhile and got a Kindle for my birthday last week!

I would like to read _MetaGame_ by Sam Landstorm.

I would take the black one.

Awesome contest!


----------



## TimonofAthens (Sep 25, 2009)

Okay, I have to go with "How to Succeed at Aging Without Really Dying" as I'm afraid that's just the kind of title that pertains to me now!      I do have to say that there are several others that are also quite intriguing to me.    

As for the Kindle cover, I think the orange is beautiful.


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

"Elizabeth Street" by Laurie Fabiano.  This time period and events in the lives of the immigrants are some of my favorite topics.

The red cover would be my choice.

Thanks!


----------



## karin (Jul 15, 2010)

_Crossing_ sounds interesting. And I'd choose an orange cover.


----------



## TabbyMom (Dec 16, 2010)

The First Assassin
Green


----------



## sunchicka (Jan 7, 2011)

Silent Tears: A Journey Of Hope In A Chinese Orphanage 
by Kay Bratt - I like to read stories that depict reality.

Cover choice: RED


----------



## RKCHR (Nov 13, 2009)

Herb 'n' Lorna 
by Eric Kraft 

pink


----------



## cntry_grl (Jan 2, 2011)

1.) Would like to read The First Assassin by John J. Miller.  Lincoln is one of my favorite presidents and I would like to finish reading the rest of this book.  I love the lead in the first chapter, how the author hooks you in to finishing the book.

2.)  Hot Pink for me please.


----------



## pirate jen (Dec 27, 2010)

I'd go with Elizabeth Street - I like the immigration aspect - and a blue cover


----------



## TammyC (Nov 17, 2009)

1. I would have said Shaken but I read that whole book the day it came out lol. So I'd say They Never Die Quietly, this is my favorite genre of book. Sounds like a good read!

2. I would go with the red cover

Thanks!!


----------



## alarm (Jan 8, 2011)

AmazonEncore: Herb 'n' Lorna
Kindle Cover: Pink <3

Thank you so much for this kind give-away! Cheesy Good luck to all!


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

good luck alarm being your first post!
sylvia


----------



## Cindee (Oct 4, 2010)

1. *Easily Amused by Karen McQuestion* (cuz I wanted to read something which is very amusing and this book sounds like one which can put a big grin on my face) 

2. *Apple Green* (cuz it's my lucky color, if there's any! LOL)


----------



## pahiker (Feb 27, 2010)

AWOL on the Applachain Trail

Burnt Orange Cover


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Who won?


----------



## jeremyisweary (Jan 5, 2011)

Toby said:


> Who won?


Wondering this as well.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

some one chime in. its gotta be a lucky one 
sylvia


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

No one has won yet.  Not that I would have any inside info anyway.


----------



## cntry_grl (Jan 2, 2011)

when and how do we find out who won?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm sure that if Harvey had picked a winner that he'd post it.  You'll see it on this thread.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Yep, it's still January 8th (at least in my time zone, and we are about to draw the winner. Stand by, good people!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Our lucky winner is Tabatha, who chooses Faking It, by Elisa Lorello. And she gets a blue lighted Kindle cover for her Kindle!

Tabatha, please PM me with your shipping address. Congratulations!

Thanks for entering, everyone. I hope you found some great books from Amazon Encore!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Congrates & enjoy your new cover & book.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

congratulations, Tabitha.  Your book choice was my choice.  Let us know how you like it.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Congratulations Tabitha!!  Enjoy your new book and cover!


----------



## skeeterman10 (Feb 26, 2009)

Congrats Tabitha!!!! GRRRR..... I never win anything1 LOL Thanks to AmazonEncore and Harvey for another great give-away


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

Congratulations Tabitha.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Congrats, Tabitha!


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

Congrats, and enjoy your new cover and book!!


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

OMG, I returned home this evening, after being away with friends for a couple of days, to find I had a message from Harvey letting me know I had won this giveaway for the lighted K3 cover and Encore Book. 

Thank you sooo much Amazon Encore and Harvey for this contest, and thanks to all the members that have left a congrats message for me.


----------



## otattoo (Jan 14, 2011)

I would really like to read The First Assassin. I love reading the history of Assassins and the way they lived. 
I would like the Black cover.

Thank You


----------



## truecolors (Jan 9, 2011)

a scattered life because it seems like a rich read.

I like green the best!


Thanks!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

This contest is over folks. . . .watch for a new one. . .you never know when they might happen!


----------

